#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Waterflooding (SPE Reprint Series 2 and 56)

## 06pg22

Anyone have these please share their *Table of Contents*.


06pg22@gmail.comSee More: Waterflooding (SPE Reprint Series 2 and 56)

----------


## abdulghaffar

I have *Waterflooding* ( SPE Series 3 ) & *The Design Engineering Aspects of Waterflooding*

----------


## motaleby

Ok, good on you! so share it quickly!

----------


## abdulghaffar

1-Waterflooding ( SPE Series 3 )
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2-The Design Engineering Aspects of Waterflooding
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abdulghaffar

1-Waterflooding ( SPE Series 3 )
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2-The Design Engineering Aspects of Waterflooding
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abdulghaffar

In next days i will share  movie from *IHRDC* about waterflooding (complete movie) in this thread **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## motaleby

thanks a lot for books and I'm waiting to watch the video

----------


## indianoilman

Thanks a ton!

----------


## reservoir_re

Good books, many thanks

----------


## cdvmxvii17

Hi can you re share please!!

----------

